# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Tạo form đăng nhập cho visual basic

## dannyseo77

BAN MUỐN TẠO MỘT FORM ĐĂNG NHẬP ĐƠN GIẢN GỒM TÊN ĐĂNG NHẬP VÀ MẬT KHẨU CỦA RIÊNG MÌNH ,SAU ĐÂY MÌNH XIN CHIA SẼ CODE NÀY MONG GIÚP ÍT CHO BẠN:
BẠN CẦN TẠO 2 BUTTON ,2 TEXT BOX,3 LABEL ĐẶT TEN THEO CODE SAU LA OK



Public i As Integer
Private Sub BTCANCLE_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles BTCANCLE.Click
If MsgBox("BAN CO MUON THOAT CHUONG TRINH KHONG", MsgBoxStyle.Question + MsgBoxStyle.OkCancel, "THONG BAO") = MsgBoxResult.Ok Then
End
End If
End Sub

Private Sub BTOK_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles BTOK.Click
If TXTUSER.Text = "" Then
 MsgBox("TEN DANG NHAP KHONG DUOC DE TRONG", MsgBoxStyle.Exclamation, "THONG BAO")
 TXTPASS.Text = ""
 TXTUSER.Text = ""
 TXTUSER.Focus()
 i = i + 1
 TXTSLNS.Text = 1 + Val(TXTSLNS.Text) & "/ 5"
ElseIf TXTPASS.Text = "" Then
 MsgBox("MAT KHAU KHONG DUOC DE TRONG!!!!!", MsgBoxStyle.Exclamation, "THONG BAO")
 TXTPASS.Text = ""
 TXTUSER.Text = ""
 TXTUSER.Focus()
 i = i + 1
 TXTSLNS.Text = 1 + Val(TXTSLNS.Text) & "/ 5"
ElseIf (TXTUSER.Text = "" And TXTPASS.Text = "") Then
 MsgBox("BAN CAN DANG NHAP DE DUOC SU DUNG CHUONG TRINH", MsgBoxStyle.Exclamation, "THONG BAO")
 TXTUSER.Focus()
 i = i + 1
 TXTSLNS.Text = i + Val(TXTSLNS.Text) & "/ 5"
Else
Dim PASS = "ADMIN"
Dim USER = "ADMIN"
If (TXTPASS.Text = PASS And TXTUSER.Text = USER) Then
 MAINNU.Show()
 CHAOMUNG.Show()
Me.Hide()
Else
If MsgBox("BAN DA NHAP SAI VUI LONG THU LAI !!!!", MsgBoxStyle.Exclamation + MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "THONG BAO ") = MsgBoxResult.Ok Then
 TXTPASS.Text = ""
 TXTUSER.Text = ""
 TXTUSER.Focus()
 i = i + 1
 TXTSLNS.Text = Val(TXTSLNS.Text) + 1 & "/ 5"
End If
End If
End If
End Sub

Private Sub DANGNHAP_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
 i = 0
End Sub



CHÚC BẠN THÀNH CÔNG !!!!!!!!:lick:
NẾU THẤY HAY NHỚ CẢM ƠN MÌNH NHA :wub:

----------

